# Fitwind, how's your diet going?



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wanted to check and see if you were still doing the sacred heart diet. 

Tilly


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Tilly,

Thanks for asking. I am still on it. This is the start of my 4th week. I am hoping that I can keep this diet up for a while, I like it because I am not hungry all the time. I have lost 22 pds. so far after 3 weeks. Last week was a little discouraging because I only lost a pound( better than gaining). 
How are you doing on your diet?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Trying to get up enough courage to do the diet!!!! I have been mainly doing portion control to lose, adding much more water and taking my b12 pills every day. I've been really worried about getting a hunger pain and binging, I'm a binge eater by nature. Sorry excuse, I know. I think I'm going to go right now and put on a pot of soup. Are you getting sick of the soup, or do you tweak it a bit to change the flavor?

Tilly


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I know that I love eatting, I thoughtof the hunger thing too. The one good thing about the diet is that it that you don't have to be hungry, I eat when I want. I know that I had the diet sitting around for 6-8 weekd before going on it, then one day I said I was doing it, and I did. You won't have to worry about hunger. You just have to eat what they say. I did get tired of the soup. I have the vegetable soup reciepe and the cabbage soup one. I did the vegetable on the 1st week then I have been one the cabbage ever since, I am tired of it. I am switching tomorrow making a new batch, vegetable for a change. Yes you can tweak it put different seasonings in changes the taste, that really helps. I haven't had a problem with staying on it, really it has been quite easy. I have gotten a spritzer for salads and I got you can't believe its not butter spray for cooking and a topping. I have actually made an awesome reciepe for my 5th day with chicken. I bake my 20 oz. of chicken then I pull it apart and put it in a pan and dice up a couple tomatoes and put basil,parsley,oregano,season salt and salt and heat it up in the pan(WOW it is good I make this has a family dinner). I am just finding out different spices and ways to make my meals different and tastier.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

jI thought I would just post an update on how my diet is going. I have lost a total of 30 pounds on this diet. I am partially through my 6th week, and I am tired of the diet. It does work, and I am finding it very difficult. I have decided to switch to another diet. I am in the process of trying to figure out which one to go with for a couple of weeksto give me a little break. I still have 45 pds to lose to reach my goal of a 75 pd loss, I would like to be 160 which is a 90pd loss. We will see how it goes, this is getting real tough, my DH and DD says that I am doing great and he can really tell the difference. I have moral support but I am still weaking.I can hear and read the scale and know that I am doing great. I look in the mirror and don't see a change.I need to work on getting more strength to keep this up. I want to do this for me and my health. So here is to everyone working on losing wait. Keep on trying, don't give up we can do this and hopefully I can keep up the strength to continue my venture, with the help from all of you.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't give up! Try something new. Just maintain if you can. Excercise-if you are not already doing it might help, along with a change in your eating plan. Just don't give up you are almost half way there. Pam


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the words of encouragement PamB. I really appreciate it, I just get so down sometimes. I won,t give up, I WILL NOT GIVE UP !!! is what I have been telling myself. I think I am going to make one little change in my diet to help me stick with it. DH really wants me to keep going, he said this is the 1st diet he has seen that is actually working. DD is also pushing me along too. I will just keep on updating my ups and downs on my dieting venture on the way to a new me. I can honestly say one thing for sure now, this is going to be alot harder than I thought.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Anything worth having is hard work. You inspire me to keep going too. I have been getting some inspiration from a column in the Good Housekeeping magazine by Geneen Roth (I think that is her name) she writes about dieting etc. Don't give up and I won't! Pam


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well another update for me. Things have went alot better this week. I stuck with the same diet, I made few changes though. I tried different fruits this week, I could not believe what a change it made. My fruit day is one of my worst days and fruit and veggie day is soso. I tried mixing plums and grapes in my salad this week and it was great and changed my fat free dressing, WOW what a difference. Sometimes it is really hard to pass up the temptations. I have been offered everything from pizza,cookies,doughnuts,etc, and a free meal. Luckily I have good support at home and here, this takes alot more will power than I thought. You think well this diet isn't so bad because I can eat as much as I want, but the downfall is I am very limited on the things I can eat. It is coming closer to another weigh in day, we will see how I do. I am waiting for the my weight lose to stop. I have to try to get up enough courage to join Curves or something like that to continue my journey. Tilly where are you? Hi PamB I stuck with it .


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I did another week for a total of 7 weeks on this diet. I started of another week but I made a change this time, I don't know if it was good change or not. I guess the next weigh in will let me know if it was good. I took 2 days off this time instead of 1 day. I just wanted a break, no that is not it I wanted to just be able to eat anything and be done with it. I stuck it out though and talked things over with DH and we decided that 2 days of couldn't hurt that much. I really want to stop dieting but I really want to lose this weight too. I guess I have to want one more than the other. I guess I really just like the flavors of food. I really have to do this for my health though, I was really feeling the the weight proble in my knees and ankles, and when I walked it was very tiring, so thios is the best thing. I just keep on telling myself this to give me will power.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm still alive, but my computer crashed and we just bought a house, so the computer will have to wait.......I can use my hubby's laptop on the weekends if he remembers to bring it home. I am still at 215, but our new place is on a dead end road that leads to a small lake, about half a mile up a slight grade from the farm, so I have great plans for this spring. Fitwind, I'm beginning to notice a big difference in my knees, they don't seem to hurt as much. Keep it up, you are doing soooooo awesome!

Tilly


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I am glad your okay Tilly, I was wondering where you went. I hope you enjoy your new house. This week has been going better for me at least mentally. I really got excited that I have lost 41 pds. On the down side though it is still really hard to keep eating the samethings with very little variety. I am going to keep going though, I really want to lose the weight. People are starting to notice the weight loss in me which is a great motivational thing. The biggest change that I have decided to keep doing for right now is to have 2 days off, as long as I am still losing weight. I am going to try and keep this good feeling that I have and not get so down.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I did my weigh in this week and loss nothing. It was little bit hard to take not losing anything like that. I really have to get positive now, so I can keep this up. We will have to see how this goes with 2 days off maybe it won't work as well. On the other hand last week I had a big weight loss so maybe that the weigh it is trying to even out I don't know. Hi Pam B, how are you doing? Tilly hope everything is going good in your new home.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well this week I really had a hard time going back on my diet after having 2 days off. I was fine once I started it I think it was because when I have my 2 days off I want something that is really enjoyable and this week I didn't get it. It funny I got so excited about my day off I don't know what to eat, and I can't eat as much as I would like because my stomach is shrinking. Now Thanksgiving is coming up and I am going to take 3 or 4 days off so I can enjoy it with my family.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I was able to squeeze out enough money for a new power supply for my computer last week, so I'm ready to jump back in with you guys. Unfortunately, I'm up to 217, but I only ate one plate at Thanksgiving, and I was FULL! Well, I also ate two pieces of pumpkin pie during card games that evening, Hubby would put it right in front of me and say " you deserve a day off, and it's your favorite". Doggone willpower just up and left at that point. We got our keys to the new place yesterday, do I get to count moving boxes and boxes of junk as exercise????

Tilly


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello, welcome back Tilly.... well I have been avoiding this moment for a while. I quit my diet for now. I had a week off during Thanksgiving and started my diet and got through my 2nd day and woke up the third morning and said that I was done. I have weighed in this week and will post my weight = ( . I feel bad because my stepdaughter decided to do the diet with me and I fell like I let her down. But the worst thing is I let my self down I am going to have to get back on track. People are really noticing my weight loss and I really want to hit 175. I promised myself a trip to see my stepdaughter when I reach 175 lbs.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I am still not on my diet, at least until after the holidays. I have been trying to motivate myself to go back on it. I have been seeing if I am keeping the weight off that I had lost. I have gained 4 pds since I stopped my diet 2 days before Thanksgiving and have been maintaining the same weight no loss no gain, so far. I would hate to be on the diet if it comes straight back. I am happy with maintaining the weight at 209 till I go back on. I am still going for my goal of 175.
Tilly how have you been doing? How do you like your new place? PamB how are you doing? I hope both of you are doing good. I know we can all do this if we just keep on the right track and don't give up.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

i am still hanging in there. I haven't lost anything and have not been watching my eating too closely. But plan on starting after Christmas.
Hang in there.
Pam


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Doggone Snow!!!!!! I've been stuck inside for over a week now, but today the sun is shining bright and I feel better, at least mentally! I can't find my scale, must be in a box somewhere, but I was able to unpack and wear my smaller size jeans! We had two birthdays this week in our house, and I was able to control myself, which has always been a big deal for me. Only one small piece of cake on one day, a bit of ice cream on the other, and I was totally o.k. with not eating more. We are not doing any get togethers this year for Christmas, so I'm hoping to have a 'healthier' Christmas dinner than what is normally served. I wish the progress was faster, but so far I'm pretty happy with just focusing on changing my eating habits. So good so far...

Tilly


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well Tilly, and Pam B here I go again. It's back on the diet I did a weigh in before I started and had put on 10 pds so I am at 215.... I am ready for my 2nd step so I am hoping that I can get back into the swing of things.... I thought it would be hard to get back on this diet, but so far it hasn't bothered me, maybe thats because today is my 1st day LOL. I hope you guys are doing good.


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

Fitwind, have you thought about trying Atkins? Or calorie counting? Either of those might be easier to stay on for a lifetime. Best of luck to you.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

DC hound, I haven't thought about the Atkins diet, but I will check it out I was going to go try the South Beach Diet I have heard alot of good things about it. Calorie counting doesn't work for me.. I want to reach my goal of 175 lbs then maybe I will shoot for 150lbs. I have a few other diets on the list to try. This really isn't that bad of a diet I just can't find very good fruits, and sometimes it gets a little old but this holiday break I took was a good thing. Now off to check this Atkins diet out... Thanks


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok I have gotten out of the habit of posting my updates... I have to start doing it again, so here I go... I have been back on my diet for 2 weeks and I am back down to 205. I finally lost that 10lbs. I put on during my holiday break. It has been real easy this time to be on this diet. I am hoping to get under 200 in 2 weeks. I am still at a 45lb loss and that is not bad. I am hoping that this will help me and help others keep on working towards thier goals even though it seems hard at times. I know that I can do it and so can the others. DH seen me run down are pasture to help a goat, he said that was the first time he seen me do that.. I notice that I am walking better now too. I hope everyone has a good year in weight loss.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I have started my 3rd week of dieting.... I finally found something good to eat on my fruit day and fruit and veggie day....YEAH!!! I get canned fruit sweetened with splenda and in water and it's pretty dang good. I have a hard time finding good fresh fruit but this is working... I will be excited to see if I get under the 205 mark this week. I get the feeling it's going to be hard. I know it has been hard to eat cold things on this winter days, I would rather have something nice and hot, that is a big down fall. I have had a couple of people that have decided to go on a diet (south beach). It made me feel good that they seen me lose some weight and went on one because I was doing good.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Found My Scale!!!!! Fitwind, you passed me, way to go!!! 217, not really an improvement, but not gaining either. I have a huge six gallon pail of hot cocoa that somehow I haven't been able to find since the move, and I am craving it like crazy. I think my hubby may have 'accidentally' taken it to his work because before the move, I was complaining about my cocoa messing up my diet. I guess that's his way of helping. Keep at it, you are doing great.

Tilly


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok in the middle of my 3rd week and I am wanting to take a break already and I can't. I will just have to keep on going I really want to get under that 200 lb mark, and it's not coming fast enough. This is and will be one of the hardest things to accomplish doing, it,s funny you don't really pay attetion of your weight gain and how impatient you get on losing. I know that it has taken 6 yrs to put on this weight but I really didn't take no notice of it. Now I expect to lose it at the snap of a finger. I now I am doing real good though I can feel it. That doesn't make this any easier and I can certainly understand the frustration that losing can cause. Now sticking to this diet has tested my will-power over and over and it truly does weaken as time goes. I hope that everyone else that is trying to lose weight has the best of luck and keeps on trying even if takes them quite of few times. Going on a diet or lifestyle change can be quite shocking to your system and you wants. I will keep on going until I need a little time off.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

fitwind,

I just wanted to pop in here and say that I've found this thread really inspiring. In fact, I'm going to start a thread like this for me. I'll start it tomorrow since Thursday seems to be the weighin day here.

Here are some silly little sayings that I learned at Weight Watchers that really helped me. Maybe you'll find them useful too:

Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels.

The program works if you work the program.

Losing weight is hard. Being fat is hard. Choose your hard.

And this saying is for those that feel that weight loss is taking too long:

Time passes. Six months from now you can weigh what you weigh today or you can be 30 pounds lighter. It's your choice.

Hope some of these help inspire you to stay with it even though you're tired. 

 RedTartan


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> fitwind,
> 
> I just wanted to pop in here and say that I've found this thread really inspiring. In fact, I'm going to start a thread like this for me. I'll start it tomorrow since Thursday seems to be the weighin day here.
> 
> ...





Thank you RedTartan,
It is nice to know that this has inspired some people. That make's me very happy to know that this could help someone.
Donna


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well it has been another week, and losing 1 lb was sort of a let down. I know it really wasn't at least I lost something, I just had it set in my little head that I was going to be under 200. Maybe next though, I have taken 3 days off my diet this week so I could eat on Valentines Day. I actually started out in the morning but had a sad feeling and DH said well then take it off, "it is a special day". He of corse decided to take me out to eat . Sooo tomorrow it is back on and maybe if I can keep on doing this I will get down to the weight I want, sooner or later. I always remember a saying that I had read in a book once to help me through difficult times. It is " you got to work for what you want and GOD will meet you half way" I have to work towards my goal and GOD will give me the strength,willpower, and courage to get what I want. I have a few more saying to add to the keep me motivated list.
I hope Tilly,PamB,DC Hound,RedTartan and everyone else is doing well. We all have a hard long journey and this isn't easy at least for me it isn't.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Fitwind, 

A loss is still a loss! Don't feel bad about 1 pound or even .5 pound losses. They all add up. The first time I was on WW I lost 66 lbs. and some weeks I only lost half a pound and some weeks I only maintained. There was even a week or two where I gained a little. 

You aren't going to lose multiple pounds every week. That's not healthy or realistic. Stick with it. Speaking of sticks... That pound you lost this week was the equivalent of FOUR STICKS OF BUTTER. See? A pound is significant.

Be happy and we'll see how many sticks we lose next week!

 RedTartan
196/194/165


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

What a HARD day this has been!!!!! I got up in the morning and did not want to get back on the DIET!!! I have nooo excuses to not to start it back up. I actually had to force my self and use all the will power that I could muster up. The day is almost over and I have stuck with it. I know tomorrow will be an easier day.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well this was a good week other than that 1st day.I actually got a couple of rewards out of it. First I got under 200 I am at 199 YAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! and the second thing was I was at Wal-Mart and asked DH if I could try on a pair of pants(because mine were getting so baggy) and he said sure and if they fit BUY them..I bought them. I know this has been a hard thing to do but I sure did like the results this week. I know next week I will be ranting and raving but what the heck I have lost 51 POUNDS that is one feed bag that I buy for the animals. I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job! Keep it up. Isn't great to buy a smaller size? Pam


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Awesome, fitwind! New clothes are always a fantastic reward for your efforts!

 RedTartan
196/190/165


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well this week has been difficult for me !!! Mentally I just want to eat anything that I want but I can't I have to stick to this. I have to keep doig this because it is working for me. i just get a little bit frustrated at times and discouraged. I a happy with my weight loss and couldn't ask for more. But keeping my spirits up is the biggest downfall. It's funny how the mind works, sometimes I wish that I could tell it to shut-up. I am down 1 more lb. this week which makes me at 198.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, i joined sparkpeople online program yesterday to help with tracking my exercise. I also started to see a behavioral health counselor about a month ago, learned many things about my personality that are getting in the way of my goals ( not just weight loss, but my farm, marriage,kids,church) Also had a complete physical done, and I am very hypoglycemic, and low on b12 again. Everything else looked really good, so other than eating more often (YIKES!!) and more b12 shots, I got the go ahead to exercise like crazy. If you guys haven't looked at or heard of sparkpeople, it's totally free, and having some sort of tally system other than my scale may help to keep me motivated. 

Fitwind, I have a small picture of Christ hanging on my wall. I've had it since high school. My seminary teacher gave it to me and wrote on the bottom of it ' I never said it would be easy, I only said it would be worth it'. I know it was meant to mean the gospel of Christ, but I have applied that to many other things in my life, and I believe that my health is one of those things that are 'worth it'....

Tilly


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ..you have lost 50 lbs ?!?!?! THATS AMAZING !!!!! This thread is very inspirational ...the realities of the ups and downs is so REAL .....Im going to go google this diet , I may try it !!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Is THIS the diet you are doing ??????

http://www.ehow.com/how_2053490_follow-sacred-heart-diet.html


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Miz Mary said:


> Is THIS the diet you are doing ??????
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2053490_follow-sacred-heart-diet.html


Hello Miz Mary, Thanks and yeah I have lost a total of 52lbs on this diet.that is sort of the diet I am on I will post a link to the one that I am using, and I do a cabbagfe soup every once in a while for a change.

http://www.1is2fat.com/sacred_heart_diet.htm

I hope it works if not you can copy and paste


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Tilly said:


> Well, i joined sparkpeople online program yesterday to help with tracking my exercise. I also started to see a behavioral health counselor about a month ago, learned many things about my personality that are getting in the way of my goals ( not just weight loss, but my farm, marriage,kids,church) Also had a complete physical done, and I am very hypoglycemic, and low on b12 again. Everything else looked really good, so other than eating more often (YIKES!!) and more b12 shots, I got the go ahead to exercise like crazy. If you guys haven't looked at or heard of sparkpeople, it's totally free, and having some sort of tally system other than my scale may help to keep me motivated.
> 
> Fitwind, I have a small picture of Christ hanging on my wall. I've had it since high school. My seminary teacher gave it to me and wrote on the bottom of it ' I never said it would be easy, I only said it would be worth it'. I know it was meant to mean the gospel of Christ, but I have applied that to many other things in my life, and I believe that my health is one of those things that are 'worth it'....
> 
> Tilly


Ohhh I am sorry to hear that you are hypoglymic, I am too I think this weight loss and the diet I am on has helped alot. I will have to look into that sparkpeople and read about it.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I thought I would post a picture of what I looked like before this diet and one that was taken about two weeks ago on my diet. I hope this works

http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/fitwind/ntSmall.jpg

http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/fitwind/ytSmall.jpg


http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww69/fitwind/tnSmall.jpg


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

CRAP !!! I WANT TO SEE THE PICS !!! THAT IS THE best WAY TO ENCOURAGE FOLKS !!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

my soup is made...Im starting tomorrow !!!! The toughest part for me is NOT DRINKING !!!!! Im a musician, it kinda goes with the territory ......


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

OK lets see if this works...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW !! You look amazing !!! Today is day 1 for me ...soup is pretty tasty !! Thank you for posting !!!!!!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool, now we have a face to put you with! You look incredible!!! Keep smilin' you big loser!

Tilly


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have lost 4 lbs. already !!! The soup gets old, but its still good !!!! 
I have a question ...... it says you can eat a baked potato on one day , but not on the others..........can you eat sweet potatoe or yams on the other days ?????? 
AND, can you eat peas corn and dry beans on the other days besides the second day ?????


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

You can eat sweet potatoes and yams on any vegetable day as long as you don't use butter I found a butter substitude that I use for my veggies Parkay spray or I can not believe its not butter spray with zero calories. Try to stay away from peas,corn, and dry beans. I have found alot of things along the way that makes this diet easier. I use ketchup,fat free italian dressing for my salads and some spritzers they are good too. I use all kinds of beef ( I make a hamburger and mix onions) in it not just steak and I use chicken or fish on one of my meat days. As far as the soup thats why I do the cabbage and vegetable alternating them(not so tiring) I even add zucchini and other vegetables that I think might go good with it. If you any more questions just ask me


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

So, on days 4 through 7 .......NO fruit ? Is that correct ?! 
HOLY COW ...you CAN use dressing on the salads ?! As long as they are Fat Free ?

Have you been doing this diet continually all these weeks ?!?! Thats really amazing !!! Way to go girl !!! It truley is a new way at looking at foods !! I may take 2 days off then do it again !!!


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I have been on the diet since Sept 4, 2008... I did take a break for a while 2 days before Thanksgiving to Jan 9th. about 5 weeks then back on the diet... You can have fruit on day 1 and day 3 I found some canned fruit that is really good has to be in water and sweetened with splenda and pineapple in its own juices (I have a hard time finding ripe fruit here) "none on the rest of the days". I take 2 days off the diet after I complete the 7 days... As far as salad dressings I use fat free and the French dressing spritzer is really good. There is alt of things you can do to jazz up this diet.. I am using white rice now instead of brown rice.. you can even cook the rice in 99% fat free beef broth to add flavor to it ... and it is a new way to look at food and it is challenging to look in the stores and read the labels to see what you can get to add a different taste to things.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I am taking a beating mentally this time. I am sick and tired of being on a diet!!!!GRRRR.. I have been off my diet for 4 days now, and I need to get back on it. I don't know how many people go through this feelings. I am so proud of myself for losing all this weight and know I have to trudge along. I feel like I am at scrapping up all the will power and courage to get back on and continue. Don't get me wrong this is not a bad diet infact it's pretty dang good. I have to get it back in my head that I can do this.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, after going through the first day it got easier... I think I must like the taste of the fruit I am buying and the canned stuff that I found that I can eat gets old after a while. I am excited about the next two days MEAT>>>yes I am going to try fish tomorrow for a change. I have really been sort of down but want everyone to know that it is alright to be down and sometimes hard on yourself... it's human nature. I would like to thank everyone on here for all the help you have given me. You guys might not know it but it does help to keep posting about my dieting, and it was also nice to know that it could be helping other people. I can really call this one of my greatest adventures in life.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I took 2 days off .... and couldnt figure out what I wanted to eat !! ....I also drank , and felt dogged down today after eating crap !!!!! Tomorrow I start the diet again !! 
You are helping me by this thread ...
I dont like eating the soup for breakfast !!! But I DO feel so good eating this way !!!! I miss things like tunafish , wheat bread , peanut butter and eggs....but I will take 2 days off each week and eat thoes things .......


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been following along for just a bit and "assumed" this was the cabbage soup diet. It seems very similar, and I've followed that one when I needed a quick weight loss. BUT - I hate cabbage and the third time I tired it I only got past two days and I could not force myself to eat the soup. At least DH loves cabbage soup, so he ate what I had made.

This one sounds like something I'd like much better. I don't plan on doing it for a long while, but a week here and there would be good. 

Cathy


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven,t posted in a while...... I am taking a break form the diet just for a little while...yes i was getting sick of it, but that was not the whole reason for this little break. We have actually had a tight month and instead of really running us down DH said that I should take a break for a week or 2. I sort of feel bad but happy at the same time. I guess it is my fault we ran short of money I bought a used ride me up lawnmower and a goat...... So I will get back on soon .....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Well, Im gonna keep your thread going untill you get back !!! I have an elderly couple ( 73) who heard I was doing this ,,,,,,,,,,they have been on it about 4 days , and I am happy to report she lost 3, he lost 7 !!! They are thrilled, and LOVE the soup !!!! 
Last week ( my 2nd week on this diet ) I drank a little, and had a bite of other stuff, and still lost 2 lbs !!! My FIL ate some soup not knowing it was a "diet" soup...he loves it !!!


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am still around. I have not gone back on my diet yet, but will be soon. It seems like it has been so long since I have posted and did not everyone to think I just shrugged it off ( I haven't just postponed it a little). I hope you all are doing good and are keeping your spirits up... I will be back soon. I do miss posting on here.....LOL


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay I think I am ready to get back on the diet train. I have been actually watching to see if I will put back on my weight after I am done dieting. It has been quite intresting to see hiw mush weight I would put back on after being on a diet. I have figured out that I will automatically gain 10 to 15 lbs back everytime I am off my diet. I do hold steady after that, I am thinking that this is water weight though(hoping). Alright my friends I need a little bit (alot) encouragement to get back on. I want to get June 1st that is my start up date. I can not express how hard it is to do this(I got to) but I enjoy being smaller. I did notice since my weight loss that walking has been alot easier I do not run out of breath. Ohh just to let you guys know yes I gained some weight back I weighed myself and was at 211 again that is a 15 lb gain.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

UGH ...I need to do this too...I lost 10 lbs and have kept it off, but when I try to do the diet again, I drink, or sneak bites, then dont lose ......... 
June 1st is your start up date to do the diet again ? Maybe Ill join ya !!! I may post here a few times a DAY ... but it would be fun !!!! You can do this fitwind, you already HAVE !!


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

OOPSSSSSSSS... I got the date wrong it will be May 1st... I am glad you had a question mark after that Miz Mary..sorry bout that 



Miz Mary said:


> UGH ...I need to do this too...I lost 10 lbs and have kept it off, but when I try to do the diet again, I drink, or sneak bites, then dont lose .........
> June 1st is your start up date to do the diet again ? Maybe Ill join ya !!! I may post here a few times a DAY ... but it would be fun !!!! You can do this fitwind, you already HAVE !!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Okey Dokey , May 1st .... Friday ... DAY 1 !!!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im making my soup !! I have a busy weekend with lots of gigs , so I will be taking my food and soup with me !!!


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well day one again.... here I go again. Just as an update I did weigh in this morning and was 215... so now I have to get back under 200lbs. I can not believe it... but I really did pig out on junk food let me tell you...very,very,very bad thing to do, I think I lost control(boy did I eat). Soooo it figures the day I pick to start happens to be alot cooler then it has been, and eating fruits on a cold day makes me cold LOL. I have done okay so far I got a good watermelon and have been eating it all day, and starwberries, and peaches ohhh and the soup(which I burnt).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YAY a VEGGI day !!! I eat alot of salad, so the fruit days are hard !! Im taking my salad with me today , eating soup for breakfast, then a baked potato for dinner, and more salad !!!


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Today was pretty good. I have to say my bloat feeling has gone away, I can not believe how much water I retain. It must be eating all the regular food and not getting enough vegetables and fruit in my diet I guess. I do know that when I was younger I use to eat alot of fruit as I got older I never eat fruit...I wonder if these changing food habits as I got older has something to do with the weight. You really never think about it I didn't till today my DD really OGLES my food and eats what she can she is a fruit and vegetable freak..(made me think back). I am also trying to cut down on my smoking GRRRRR at the sametime, I don't know if that is a good thing or not but ohh well(quit smoking gain weight).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Its amazing when the bloat goes away !!! I am trying to look at this like " look what I GET to eat !" ...... WOW, if your cutting down on your smoking your awesome !!!! I quit about 6 years ago , after smoking 14 years ! Now Im missing my toddy of whiskey with this diet, but its worth it to feel so good !!!! 
this potato is very tasty I must say .......


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SO..today is "eat beef day" .......and tomatoes and soup ...... no veggies ?!?!?!? UGH !!!!
I realized I make my soup with a base of Tomato juice....adding water ...... do you do this fitwind or do you just use water and the bullion cubes/chicken soup ??! I feel better eating this way , but I miss cheese ...cottage cheese, cheddar cheese, etc.....and my yoghurt ......


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Are pickles a veggie ?! hmmm.....


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes it is a beef and tomato day ooh yea soup tooo!!!! Miz Mary I use the soup mix and 99% fat free beef broth in the soup and Italian stewed tomatoes. Great minds think a like you know this week when I did my shopping, I picked up a jar of PICKLES...YUMMY.. I had just thought about it and bought them because it is a Veggie....pickled and I also looked at the back and it contains hardly any calories to make sure. As for your cheese ...cottage cheese, cheddar cheese, etc.....and yogurt have it on your day off and enjoy it. I enjoy the things I miss while i'm on my diet and have it on my days off. I will be taking 2 days off after I complete my 7 days then go back on it..It keeps you satisfied and helps you through your diet days.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Funny, I dont crave fast food anymore ( havent ate it in 6 months at least ) ....
and I seriously miss my veggies when I cant have them !!!
...I will take 2 days off, and eat fresh fish , tunafish, cheese, peanut butter , cottage cheese....yoghurt and eggs ...all on WHEAT BREAD ! HAHAHAHAHAA !!! Strange that I crave foods like that instead of sweets, pizza and fried foods !!!! 
YOUR DOING GREAT FITWIND , way to keep going !!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I got on the scale today ....only 2 lbs down .....bummer , I was hoping for at least 5-6 ..... I guess thoes 2 whiskey shots did me in !!!! Ill take a break after today , then get back on this diet again ...I lost 9 lbs the first time I tried this diet, so I know it works !!!!! 
How are you doing Fitwind ?????


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I weighed in at 208 which was down 7lbs. I don,t really pay attetion to that 10-17lbs. they tell you that is the first week and you are losing the water that you have retained. Maybe you didn't have that much water retained in your system Ohhhh and those 2 whiskey shots didn't help lol.... I am doing good so far and have been quite satisfied this time. I still will enjoy having 2 days off.....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOOHOO !!! YOU GO GIRL !!!! Im so happy that your satisfied !!! Thats great that you can do this !!! I will take my days off, then back to it !!!! ....with NO whiskey ! hahaha.....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

just a note..... I had a loss of 4 lbs !!! I had a BUSY weekend, or I would have posted earlier.....will be doing this again starting Wed........


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay this is going good so far, I have high spirits doing my 2nd week!!! I am really excited our doctor has just started this diet too. This gives me more encouragement to keep going. Congrats Miz Mary!!


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Doing good still, I got 2 teeth pulled today so that really cut down my eating today LOL, figures it had to be a meat day. Ohh well I will live. I was wondering how everyone was, Tilly,PamB, Red Tartan and Miz Mary. Some of you disappeared on me =(. Where did you guys go I hope you guys are allright....


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I am still doing my diet... just haven't felt like posting to much, but I am hanging in there. Just wanted to let you all know I am still around. I have been outside working alot and working at work and just have been as busy as a bee, but doesn't seem like alot of excerise still. I am at 203.... waiting to get down to 175 and I can't wait seems like this has been a long journey and it's not over yet.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Fitwind, I've been reading the posts, and learning a lot from them. I hope you're going to continue to update here  I'm struggling with weight since menopause...badly struggling. I'm 100lbs over where I want to be, and it yo-yos constantly...40lbs..and then 40lbs back again.  BUT .... I have to keep trying. Your posts are helping.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I will keep on posting, sometimes I think this is taking way to long though. I guess that goes with the ups and downs, plus some breaks in between my specfied diet. I feel like I keep on posting the same things though at times. I think that the older I got my metabolism changed or maybe it was after the kid, I don't know...but keep on trying, you will find something that will work even if you have to go on it everyonce in a while to maintain your weight loss, thats what I am planning on doing, also hoping that it alters my metabolism a little, for the better.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

This week went pretty good, it has been easier to do since the weather is warmer...not as hard as it was. I am determined to keep going, and have a good mental attitude about things. I want to be able to go swimming and do things with my DD and DH and feel comfortable doing them.....


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool! (that the week went pretty good). Me too. mostly. 

It's amazing me how little I'm eating now that I'm outside working in the garden. :dance: Even when I get back inside, all dirty and tired, I don't fall into the refrigerator and gobble down whatever I can find. I've been drinking more iced herbal teas (those berry mix and lemon/berry herbal 'teas' are really great iced. Sweet enough to drink straight!) and then when it's time to eat something I don't seem to be as out of control! 

We'll see how long this lasts. I'd love to go on a trip somewhere, but in this shape I'd just be so uncomfortable that it would be bad


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I am half way through the week and everything is good. I am posting today because I got really excited that I went down another size.. I am in size 14 now YIP_EEE!!! so I figured I would post some before and after photos..


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

It is so good when we have pics to show us our progress, keep up the good work! Pam


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

You Look Amazing !!!!


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Everything is going good, it has been easier since the weather has been warmer...ohhh it has just been hot,hot HOT....wonder if that will help with the weight loss??? I just don't know somepeople say you will lose more in the winter because your body uses calories to keep warm.. I am getting soo close to my goal, then I guess I will have to work on maintaining the weight loss, probably something I will have to do forever.


----------

